# French planes...



## SINKA (Mar 8, 2004)

Did the french actually build there own planes????


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 8, 2004)

Yes they did.

They were kind of spotty at the whole business. The built some fair aircraft and a whole lot of ...ummm.. Dung!

Kiwimac


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 8, 2004)

Yes they built planes my mentally deranged chum BUT they were all utter useless crap (part of the reason they were so easily occupied just like the Czechs and the poles who also had shit planes)

ignore Kiwi - he just likes crap planes!  (joke)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2004)

i like the fact you puts dots after the french planes bit in the thread title 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 8, 2004)

yes.........................


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 8, 2004)

The Dewoitine D520 was a useful aircraft







Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2004)

ill agree with you there kiwimac 8)


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 8, 2004)

As opposed to this damn thing






Though having said that the Finn's made good use of them against the Russians






Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2004)

wellthe top ones obvioul crap, its a cardboard cutout


----------



## SINKA (Mar 8, 2004)

> Yes they built planes my mentally deranged chum


.  thankyou for your compliment bronzewhaler82, you are my brother


----------



## aussie jim (Mar 8, 2004)

Yehaaaw ...Go Bronze 8)


----------



## SINKA (Mar 8, 2004)

ahuh i have located you aussie jim...........


----------



## Rafe35 (Mar 8, 2004)

Vought F4U-7 Corsair 
_For French Only!_






F4U-7 didnt arrive for France until probably after 1953 and probably last long until 1965 or later on.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 9, 2004)

finns are good with shit planes for some reason... like blenheim anson I-16 (captured) I-153 (captured) tb-2 (captured but not too sure on that modle number) brewster buffalo gladiator and other shit that they used to great effect


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 9, 2004)

Yup the Finns were very good at getting the most out of a [email protected]

Kiwimac


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 9, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> finns are good with shit planes for some reason... like blenheim anson I-16 (captured) I-153 (captured) tb-2 (captured but not too sure on that modle number) brewster buffalo gladiator and other shit that they used to great effect




My friend i have read some of the shit you have spouted before but this is going TOO FAR!  the Gloster Gladiator was NOT a shit plane - if you knew anything about it you wouldn't say that! Yes it was a biplane but if you READ something about it you will learn that it was an AMAZING plane and far far from shit - the others you mentioned weren't brilliant but the Gladiator shouldn't be in the same list as those planes at all!


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 9, 2004)

kiwimac said:


> The Dewoitine D520 was a useful aircraft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right Kiwi it was useful....as German target practice!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## rayak (Mar 9, 2004)

bronzewhaler82 said:


> My friend i have read some of the shit you have spouted before but this is going TOO FAR!  the Gloster Gladiator was NOT a shit plane - if you knew anything about it you wouldn't say that! Yes it was a biplane but if you READ something about it you will learn that it was an AMAZING plane and far far from shit - the others you mentioned weren't brilliant but the Gladiator shouldn't be in the same list as those planes at all!



The Allied top scorer, Squadron Leader Pattle, got many of its kills flying the Gladiator.

http://users.senet.com.au/~wingman/pattle.html


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2004)

i'm sure that there's someone out there who's thinking exactily what you wrote to GermansRGeniuses about the Gladiator, so perhaps this should go in the paradox thread?


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 9, 2004)

Cheers Rayak - its nice to see another Gladiator fan online


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 9, 2004)

If it wasn't for 3 Gladiator's, Malta would of gone under 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 10, 2004)

actually i meant the Bulldog but i didnt pay attention to the plane name listed abpve the pic and i wasnt so knowledgable back when i saw the pic so in other words i meant bulldog was shit not gladiator but when i first (unknowingly) said the gladiator was shit, i knew i was gonna take a lot of it (shit=it) sorry for misundersatnding

Reichsmarschall Batista


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 10, 2004)

What's Shit   

Hot Space


----------



## aussie jim (Mar 10, 2004)

You gotta put your brain in gear before your mouth German  ..i thought you came out of it ok  ..considering if its allied you automatically think its shit  

The Gladiator was a superb plane doing what it was designed for but it was obsolete by the days standard..but it still was a bloody good thing in the hands of a good pilot and had excellent dogfighting characteristics (as did a lot of biplanes ) .


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 10, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> actually i meant the Bulldog but i didnt pay attention to the plane name listed abpve the pic and i wasnt so knowledgable back when i saw the pic so in other words i meant bulldog was shit not gladiator but when i first (unknowingly) said the gladiator was shit, i knew i was gonna take a lot of it (shit=it) sorry for misundersatnding
> 
> Reichsmarschall Batista



It takes a brave man to admit when he's wrong - respect earned! 10 brownie points! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2004)

aussie jim did you know that the hurricane in your signature is the one in the RAF's BoB memorial flight?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 10, 2004)

> its nice to see another Gladiator fan online



hey hey hey, i like the gladiator 8)


----------



## aussie jim (Mar 11, 2004)

> aussie jim did you know that the hurricane in your signature is the one in the RAF's BoB memorial flight?



No Lanc i didnt know that ..i do know it is Douglas Baders aircraft though..so they must have either restored it or painted one up in his markings 8) ...see the allies didnt even need legs to shoot down the Axis


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 11, 2004)

> If it wasn't for 3 Gladiator's, Malta would of gone under


Faith, Hope, And Charity 8)



> ..considering if its allied you automatically think its s**t


that aint true cuz the Beaufighter is one of my favorite planes of all time and its my favorite British plane so =P


Reichsmarschall Batista


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 11, 2004)

And I rather like the Hurricane and the Typhoon. So there, Ya Boo Sucks to you!!

FVS Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 11, 2004)

> that aint true cuz the Beaufighter is one of my favorite planes of all time and its my favorite British plane so =P



oh yeah, gotta love the beaufighter 8)


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 11, 2004)

One of my best friends who lives in cornwall has a grandfather who helped to design the Beaufighter as he worked for the air ministry during WW2 - i've spoken to him several times and we get on like a house on fire - he certainly wouldn't make it up - pretty impressive huh?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2004)

> And I rather like the Hurricane and the Typhoon. So there, Ya Boo Sucks to you!!



yeah, i kinda like the lancaster to....................................


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing French though?? 8)


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, I don't know _Chablis_ is quite nice!~ 

Kiwimac


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Quite so... 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2004)

8)


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Apr 7, 2004)

kiwimac said:


> Oh, I don't know _Chablis_ is quite nice!~
> 
> Kiwimac



C.C Kiwi means Booze, Wine - cheap plonk   

Its the only thing France is good for...that and 'fly tipping'


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2004)

ah right


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey, Hey _Chablis_ is not necessarily cheap. In any case I prefer NZ chablis, much nicer than the french!

Kiwimac


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 8, 2004)

And thus I attain 300 posts!

FVS Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2004)

> Nothing French though??



and you're suprised by that?


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Apr 13, 2004)

If i'm honest....No

The French never built anything during that war that truly impressed me... 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 13, 2004)

the last great thing the French did for warfare was invent it............


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Apr 14, 2004)

No they didn't invent war...they invented LOSING war


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 14, 2004)

good point..............

(don't mention the fact that they were the last people to sucessfully invade england)


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Apr 15, 2004)

And how many years ago was that?   

The modern French army (1900 onwards) is about as frightening as Des O'connor! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 15, 2004)

> The modern French army



theres no such thing, the reason their so bad is cos theyre so old fashioned 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 16, 2004)

> And how many years ago was that?



nearly 1000 years.................


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Apr 16, 2004)

It was a retorical question Lanc! I know how long ago it was


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2004)

no need to be sarkey...................


----------



## plan_D (Apr 17, 2004)

If you're talking about the 1066 invasion, it wasn't the French, it was the Normans which were Vikings that chose to settle in Northern France which gave them a different name for sticking in one place.


----------



## Crazy (Apr 17, 2004)

At that point INVADING Britain would have been easy enough. Pile onto boats, and if you make it and set foot on enemy land, it can be called an invasion. Conquering Britain, however, is an entirely different story. The German's had to actually get across the channel, but they couldn't even clear the skies of yet another threat


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 18, 2004)

even the normans could clear the sky before invading, so were they better than the germans, think about it, who would win between the normans and the germans?


----------



## plan_D (Apr 18, 2004)

Who won in 1940? Then you got your answer.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 18, 2004)

> who would win between the normans and the germans



with the technology they had at the time?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2004)

bearing in mind the normans had total air superiority...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2004)

did they? name me some of the planes they had i service at the time


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2004)

that's the best part, they somehow managed to get air superiority without planes, how cool is that...............


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes ..... anyway

Des O'Connor!

I used to LOVE Morecombe Wise. I still remember the following:

Morecombe to Guest: " Ern's got a criminal record, you know"

"Has he really?"

"Yes, Des O'Connor's Greatest Hits!"

And I still remember that O'Connor cried on air when Eric Morecombe died!

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2004)

can't say i blame him..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 28, 2004)

morcambe and wise are the greatest comedy duo ever 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 28, 2004)

either them, the two ronnies, or laural and hardy....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2004)

laurel and hardy are too cliché and they aint that funny, and you dont see the 2 ronnies on tv anymore, your always seeing repeats of morcambe and wise though 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2004)

i never see morcambe and wise..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2004)

i do, s'on all the time 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2004)

no it's not, i see more of the two ronnies than morcome and wise.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2004)

ive never seen the 2 ronnies in my whole life 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2004)

then how do you know who they are..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2004)

cos ive heard about them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2004)

from what, the "television"...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2004)

television? whats this you speak of


----------



## plan_D (May 13, 2004)

Morcombe and Wise are normally on at Christmas. C.C you should get to see the two Ronnies, it's classic. Porridge is one of my favourite sitcoms though, up there with Fawlty Towers and Open All Hours. 

Monty Python is the God of comedy though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 14, 2004)

no, open all hours is soooooooooooooooo the best....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2004)

no, dads army is


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2004)

I think Fawlty Towers is the best sitcom, but Monty Python is the God of comedy. 
Dads Army is good, funny thing about the real Days Army; when the Commandos were training for the St. Nazaire raid they used Southampton dock because it was exactly the same as St. Nazaire (French used our design) and when they did a rehearsal they used the Dads Army as guards and they stomped the Commandos.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2004)

youre right about monty python too


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2004)

james bond is pretty funny..............


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

I don't like James Bond, they used a line from Porridge in one of the James Bond films and Sean Connery just killed it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2004)

that new sitcom on ITV with frank skinner in it is pretty funny 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2004)

'Shane' is funny, I liked it last night...'Russel Crowe has vowed never to smoke marijuana again'....'the knobs off the draw'...'is that the headline?'


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2004)

yup, some of the crudest sex jokes ever but its great  last episode tonight


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2004)

i'll try and see it, and there's nothing wrong with sean connery...............


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 19, 2004)

Exshept for the way he tahlks....


----------



## plan_D (May 20, 2004)

No there's nothing wrong with Sean Connery but he killed that Porridge line. Did you get to see Shane? I saw it...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2004)

yup...not the funniest episode ever but still funny


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2004)

It was a bit of a let down for the last episode, but still good.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2004)

we watched fawlty towers in english today


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2004)

Fawlty Towers is the best sitcom IMO but why the hell would you watch it in school!?!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2004)

our english teacher's a bit unourodox in her methods, we were told it was to look at the camera angles/shots used, any excuse..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2004)

hopefully we can watch the one with the germans next time, the best single episode of any sitcom IMO  however, i prefer the style of humour in dads army and i think the average dads army episode is better than the average fawlty towers episode 8) that said, i admire fawlty towrs 8) and is it just me or was the britains best sitcom awards an absolute shamble?


----------



## plan_D (May 24, 2004)

Britains best sitcom was a load of crap, how could Vicar of Dibley beat Porridge and Open All Hours? Fawlty Towers should have won. I don't actually know what won, I turned it off, it annoyed me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2004)

only fools and horses won. i think fawly towers or dads army should have won, open all hours and porridge were both great too but all the modern sitcoms like one foot in the grave shouldnt have been there, i mean, some mothers do 'ave em and father ted are far better sitcoms


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2004)

open all hours should have one, vicar of dibly's good, but it aint a classic..................


----------



## plan_D (May 26, 2004)

I like One foot in the grave, the Vicar of Dibley should have never been in the top ten. Fawlty Towers should have won, Porrdige and Open All Hours are brilliant. Only Fools and Horses is a worthy winner though, I like it, it's hilarious.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2004)

i still say open all hours should have won, but i can see why so many people voted for fools an horses...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2004)

OFAH is ok but its not really that funny, i think father ted is better. and Dads Army should have won, no arguments 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 28, 2004)

Father Ted shouldn't be in the Top Ten, it's nothing compared to Only Fools and Horses. You young 'un (  ) Fawlty Towers should have won, and Open All Hours, Only Fools and Horses and Porridge as long is in the top four I don't care what order, they are all good. Dads Army is good too, but not as good as the others. 
I was also annoyed Steptoe and Son was not in the top ten, it's a classic and very funny. Late 60s and 70s comedy was the peak of British comedy, now it's just sour mainly. 

Although Shane and Coupling I find funny.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2004)

"you dirty ol' man" 

yes. coupling is kinda like the english version of friends, but friends is just crap. and i will not take crap about father ted, its highly witty and its early 90's so you cant call it modern 

however, all sitcoms are eclipsed by have i got news for you (i know it aint a sitcom but my god its funny)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 28, 2004)

i think my family's one of the best modern sit. com.....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2004)

its rubbish  i dont even titter at it


----------



## plan_D (May 29, 2004)

Coupling is funny, Friends is nothing in comparison. Father Ted is modern, even if it is early 90s. Proper comedy is from the late 60s and 70s. 

Have I got news for you is funny, and My Family is not.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2004)

ill agree to that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2004)

well i think my family's funny.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

i think your family is funny too  (sorry, cheap shot  )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2004)

none of my family are funny really....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

especially you


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2004)

i'll have you know i'm very funny..................

atleast i don't flirt with heather stanbury...............


----------



## plan_D (May 30, 2004)

...seems like there's a personal battle going on here. If this Heather Stanbury is good looking, what's wrong with him flirting with her?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2004)

i dont flirt with heather  why is it i have this reputation with heather  i have a girlfriend, and even if i didnt i would even consider heather


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2004)

> why is it i have this reputation with heather



because you flirt with her?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2004)

but i dont flirt with her....


----------



## plan_D (Jun 1, 2004)

You just get it on with her...I get it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

stop taunting me


----------



## plan_D (Jun 1, 2004)

Why is this taunting? Is Heather Stanbury ugly? She has a highclass last name, that's for sure...Stanbury...does she live in a big posh house, with a large estate...the Stanbury estate...wait...that's not posh...HA!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

because practically everyone thinks i fancy heather and i dont and its really really annoying


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2004)

i think i might have something to do with that 

and heather's a farmers daughter, they have a large farm but they reant it, like all female farmers, they like to think they're posh, and she's my second cosion once removed....................


----------



## rcristi (Jun 1, 2004)

SINKA said:


> Did the french actually build there own planes????



 No they did not. They imported everything from Down Under.


----------



## rcristi (Jun 1, 2004)

SINKA said:


> Did the french actually build there own planes????



 No they did not. They imported everything from Down Under.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)




----------

